# Food Changing and New Puppy



## JDanger (Jan 18, 2013)

We haven't picked out our chi yet and are honestly still talking to a few different breeders to find our best 'fit', but we know when we do food is going to be an immediate issue. We have yet to find a breeder down here that doesn't feed Pedigree/Puppy Chow/Beneful or some other cheap grocery store brand. I realize that it is stressful to change the food of a puppy, especially on top of being brought into a new home!

How long should we wait before introducing new food? I worry that such a low quality fare might exacerbate any problems the puppy might experience from stress, but that if we start changing his food right away it might ALSO compound issues.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike was being fed Pedigree Puppy Chow. I waited about 4 days,after we got him, then started adding a little of the Fromm puppy kibbles a little at a time, like 3/4 puppy chow and 1/4 from. Then the next week 1/2 and 1/2, then the next 3/4 Fromm and 1/4 puppy chow, then all Fromm, now we are adding a little Ziwipeak to his diet, sometimes as a snack. I didn't want to have to worry about getting his little system messed up and he did great.


----------



## JDanger (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh boy. Well.

I made the mistake of giving him a little bit of wet food this morning... v___v Now he doesn't want to touch the dry stuff; he'll nibble at the one or two bits of Wellness kibble but ignores all the Purina and mostly just goes for the canned Wellness.

I think I created a monster! When I got back from work it looked like he hadn't touched his dry food at all. :/ I don't want to make his stomach upset, but I don't want him to stave himself either, the goober.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

crush the purina in a blender and mixed it with the wellness and warm them up with a little water


----------

